# I've fallen in love, with a chi.



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

My and my sister CaliforniaHalo are asking for chis...We have been asking for about *3 Months!* We are at %75 at getting themmmm...But our dad is like..."ehh..."..
Grr. :foxes15:
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13922513
I've read head to toe in books and on the net, about caring for a chi, I know the do's and don'ts...



I think I am very ready to own her. Extremly.
:daisy:
someone on one of our fave sites other than this said Dogs teach ALOT of responsablilty....

What do you think of starry-warry?

Please. No Arguing about us and us being twins. This happens everywhere we go. It's not the same person.


----------



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

I'm not being funny here but I keep seeing threads from you and your sister/twin about getting these Chi's. One minute it's in a month, then it's next week, etc. and you're picking out Chi's off different websites and showing us all pictures asking us what we think, etc. but I honestly think both you and your sister ought to get the go ahead (100%) from both your Mum and Dad before asking us about which Chi you should get. Do you know what I mean?

I'm only saying this because I don't want you both to get your hopes up and then for them to get dashed.

Like I asked your sister, have you been to see any of these Chi's yet? You say you're both adopting them next week but if you haven't been to see them yet I can't see that happening. Unless they do things differently in the US from over here in the UK? 
I'm not getting any response from your sister when I ask her this. I don't understand why 

I hope you are both getting the your Chi's next week, I really do. You both seem really sweet, but please don't fool yourself unless you are really getting them.

Kind Regards, and good luck with your search  x


----------



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

FernChi4Me said:


> I'm not being funny here but I keep seeing threads from you and your sister/twin about getting these Chi's. One minute it's in a month, then it's next week, etc. and you're picking out Chi's off different websites and showing us all pictures asking us what we think, etc. but I honestly think both you and your sister ought to get the go ahead (100%) from both your Mum and Dad before asking us about which Chi you should get. Do you know what I mean?
> 
> I'm only saying this because I don't want you both to get your hopes up and then for them to get dashed.
> 
> ...


Thanks alot.


----------



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

ElectricBlueWings said:


> Thanks alot.


See, this is all I get from your sister too. No answers to my questions just some strange reply that doesn't relate to my post or questions 

If you don't want to answer my questions, then please, just say? Your sister too. But otherwise it would be great (and polite) if you could answer me 

Here's my question(s) again: _Have you been to see any of these Chi's yet? You say you're both adopting them next week but if you haven't been to see them yet I can't see that happening. Unless they do things differently in the US from over here in the UK? _

Thank you!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol here we go again.  i was wondering if u and ur twin are both getting a chi each or just picking one for both u? it seems like u both have a different taste in which chi u wanna get as well ^^ it took me around 10 years for my parents to let me even get a dog. i was very frustarted as well but it was well worth it at the end. why is ur dad being iffy about getting a chi though is it because of the breed or just dogs in general? if its the breed then i think if u bring it home they will get used to it and fall in love,,,just like how my parents did  if its dogs in general...that's one where u and ur sis will have to convince your parents and show how responsible u both are. best OF LUCKS!


----------



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

Your 'twin' signed off when you signed on. Sure you're not the same person?


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Interesting! How old are you girls?


----------



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

avbjessup said:


> Interesting! How old are you girls?


Yes, this is all very interesting! It seems the twins have signed off at the crucial question(s) _again_ 

Maybe it's just me, but I'm now starting to smell something fishy going on here. Who knows though  Maybe the girls are totally genuine in what they say...


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

FernChi4Me said:


> Your 'twin' signed off when you signed on. Sure you're not the same person?


Maybe they share a computer...?


----------



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

avbjessup said:


> Maybe they share a computer...?


Yeah, I was only kidding. I believe they're twins. Just dubious about some of the stuff they've posted. It would help if the girls answered my questions instead of ignoring them and posting some random reply


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

FernChi4Me said:


> Yeah, I was only kidding. I believe they're twins. Just dubious about some of the stuff they've posted. It would help if the girls answered my questions instead of ignoring them and posting some random reply


I know - it's a little frustrating. I'm thinking they are very young. 13 or 14 maybe? I had a horse for 2 years by then - I don't think I was quite as flakey! No offense girls!!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

FernChi4Me said:


> Yeah, I was only kidding. I believe they're twins. Just dubious about some of the stuff they've posted. It would help if the girls answered my questions instead of ignoring them and posting some random reply


Maybe they dont know the answers themselves?

But anyway I wish you 2 girls all the best. When I got a job when I was senoir in Highschool I decided I wanted to buy my own dog. So I looked into a bunch of different breeders and finally picked one. My friend drove me down there to meet her and pick one. Since I didnt have my own car yet. So I picked out my kirby and then couple weeks later I bought him home. 

Maybe you girls need to get a job and save up the money yourself. 
All the best of Luck!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

FernChi4Me said:


> Yeah, I was only kidding. I believe they're twins. Just dubious about some of the stuff they've posted. It would help if the girls answered my questions instead of ignoring them and posting some random reply


 
i agree, would have be nice if they'd made an intro post about themselves


----------



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

Ciarra said:


> Maybe they dont know the answers themselves


They must know the answer because the question was, have they been to see their Chi's yet? It's a yes or no answer, they must know lol.
They have both said they are getting their new dogs next week (adopting). If this is the case I would of thought they'd have both been to see them before hand. I'm sure you can't just adopt a Chi (any dog) like that, without even seeing it first  or can you? I know over here in the UK if you adopt a dog you have to see it first. You can't just say "Hey that Chi I've seen online is mine, I'm gonna adopt it next week."


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

FernChi4Me said:


> They must know the answer because the question was, have they been to see their Chi's yet? It's a yes or no answer, they must know lol.
> They have both said they are getting their new dogs next week (adopting). If this is the case I would of thought they'd have both been to see them before hand. I'm sure you can't just adopt a Chi (any dog) like that, without even seeing it first  or can you? I know over here in the UK if you adopt a dog you have to see it first. You can't just say "hey that Chi I've seen online is mine, I'm gonna adopt it next week."


It's the same here. Most rescues will schedule a home visit and call your vet to make sure all your pets are UTD on shots etc.


----------



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

avbjessup said:


> It's the same here. Most rescues will schedule a home visit and call your vet to make sure all your pets are UTD on shots etc.


I thought so. It only seems right


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

FernChi4Me said:


> They must know the answer because the question was, have they been to see their Chi's yet? It's a yes or no answer, they must know lol.
> They have both said they are getting their new dogs next week (adopting). If this is the case I would of thought they'd have both been to see them before hand. I'm sure you can't just adopt a Chi (any dog) like that, without even seeing it first  or can you? I know over here in the UK if you adopt a dog you have to see it first. You can't just say "Hey that Chi I've seen online is mine, I'm gonna adopt it next week."


I dont know if these girls are even approved for these dogs. There are applications and some times home checks. 

I dont want to be pointing fingers or casting anyone down or anything. Im not like that. But something smells fishy. 

With buying from a breeder, its easy...sometimes. You pick one out, become good friends with the breeder, put money down on a pup and wait till they are ready to leave mum. But Resuce is a whole different story, with applications, referrals, vet referral, some time home checks, meeting with you and the family and other pets. Meeting the pet to see if things work out. 

These girls seem like they are shopping on petfinder like they would on ebay. Which one is wrong, because getting a pet shouldnt be like that. It seems they find one they like and want to tell everyone this is the one they are getting before the real work has been done. I know how the teenage girl minds work, I was one not to long ago. You see and want and thinks its your before the calls and works has been done. But you cant claim them as yours intill the money is down on them or they are home with you. 

Not calling anyone out or anything ladies, but this is what Im getting from it. Im welcome you to point out im wrong. Actually pointing out Im wrong would make me feel better.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Ciarra said:


> I dont know if these girls are even approved for these dogs. There are applications and some times home checks.
> 
> I dont want to be pointing fingers or casting anyone down or anything. Im not like that. But something smells fishy.
> 
> ...


I agree with you 100%. When my mom got Happy all of the above applied. The rescue gals have kept in touch with my mom and with me. They are really great! They don't want the dogs to get passed around any more so they make sure everything is in place for a forever home.


----------



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

Ciarra said:


> I dont know if these girls are even approved for these dogs. There are applications and some times home checks.
> 
> I dont want to be pointing fingers or casting anyone down or anything. Im not like that. But something smells fishy.
> 
> ...


I agree with all of this!

And yes, adopting over there seems very much like it does over here i.e. as it should be


----------



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

FernChi4Me said:


> See, this is all I get from your sister too. No answers to my questions just some strange reply that doesn't relate to my post or questions
> 
> If you don't want to answer my questions, then please, just say? Your sister too. But otherwise it would be great (and polite) if you could answer me
> 
> ...





pigeonsheep said:


> lol here we go again.  i was wondering if u and ur twin are both getting a chi each or just picking one for both u? it seems like u both have a different taste in which chi u wanna get as well ^^ it took me around 10 years for my parents to let me even get a dog. i was very frustarted as well but it was well worth it at the end. why is ur dad being iffy about getting a chi though is it because of the breed or just dogs in general? if its the breed then i think if u bring it home they will get used to it and fall in love,,,just like how my parents did  if its dogs in general...that's one where u and ur sis will have to convince your parents and show how responsible u both are. best OF LUCKS!


We have not been to see the chis yet...I wanna.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I think the girls have just browsed the site and have seen the Chi's they like and without even a phone call or anything have decided they are having them. I think it's lovely you want them but you've done sigs and stuff and say so many days until you get your chi's but you haven't even contacted the place or been approved to have the chi's. Your parents don't even know.

You talk about selling your stuff to buy them, there is more to pay for than just the dog which you must think of. Vet fees and stuff.

You both shouldn't get your hopes up, these Chi's could have found new homes by now for all you know. You need to get your parents approval and then contact the rescue place. You can't just pick one out and decide it's yours.


----------



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

MarieUkxx said:


> I think the girls have just browsed the site and have seen the Chi's they like and without even a phone call or anything have decided they are having them. I think it's lovely you want them but you've done sigs and stuff and say so many days until you get your chi's but you haven't even contacted the place or been approved to have the chi's. Your parents don't even know.
> 
> You talk about selling your stuff to buy them, there is more to pay for than just the dog which you must think of. Vet fees and stuff.
> 
> You both shouldn't get your hopes up, these Chi's could have found new homes by now for all you know. You need to get your parents approval and then contact the rescue place. You can't just pick one out and decide it's yours.


Well said :coolwink:

I've found out (from one of the twins) that they are only 10 years old. I thought they were young but not as young as that. I suppose I can understand some of their threads/posts a little better now


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

FernChi4Me said:


> Well said :coolwink:
> 
> I've found out (from one of the twins) that they are only 10 years old. I thought they were young but not as young as that. I suppose I can understand some of their threads/posts a little better now


Oh they are only 10. I do understand them wanting a Chi. I was young myself when I got Cookie but they need to ask their parents first then maybe just get the one Chi first of all. I'm sorry if we've been harsh girls but dogs take a lot of looking after, not just a bit of food. Please talk to your parents about how much you want one. Then maybe you can all get one as a family.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Age 10.......... that makes me not quite so synical (sp) now.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

10 years old. Wow. We need to remember that it's summer also and so there will be more kids on the computer. 

I think these little twins have a good head on their shoulders and good hearts, but I agree that they need to be talking with their mom and dad and getting approval before getting their hopes up. 

And I hope their parents are supervising their internet usage. Message boards (like this one) can be fine, but some are NOT. I hope their parents have a clue as to how much time/effort they are spending on the computer and what they are doing there. (Chatting with people all over the world, etc.) Usually harmless but not necessarily so. We have to be careful in this day and age.

Brodysmom


----------



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> 10 years old. Wow. We need to remember that it's summer also and so there will be more kids on the computer.
> 
> I think these little twins have a good head on their shoulders and good hearts, but I agree that they need to be talking with their mom and dad and getting approval before getting their hopes up.
> 
> ...


Yup, 10 years old. Well that's what ElectricBlueWings (one of the girls) told me in a PM where I asked her age.
It is very young. I honestly never thought they were that young  I was thinking 15 or 16. 
I agree, the net (unsupervised) at the age of 10 is not a good idea. Not in this day and age I'm afraid to say


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Isnt there an age limit on the this forum? 10 is to young to be on forums, since pretty much all of us on here are adults and talk about adult subjects. Not being Negative just protective, my lil sis wasnt aloud on the internet at 10. I didnt get on the computer till I was 13. I have seen to many how to catch a predator....


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

my sis is 9 and she can't just go surfing around the net. She can only go to sites that are save into the favs, which is disney ch,pollypocket,nick, as you get the point.

I do think you have to be 13 to join but IMO i still think that's too young because the stuff we talk about is more than chi stuff and more adult stuff. 

There should be an adult area, i think there was one on here before but then again if they lied to get on then who knows they could get in the adult section too.

Anyway to the girls ;
You need to wait till your parents say yes , end of story becuase on the real , you can't pay for this dog. I give you much props for selling things to get the money for the chi. 

But a yearly price for a dog is about 150-300 for vaccs/heartworm/frontine (depending on state)

Food/ treats - 200-300 if you get the good food and not what's just on sale 

ER trips ? who knows

Care is your parents willing to help when you go off to a sleepover?grandmas? school?

How will your parents feel about potty training? puppies OR adults are NOT a %100 it takes time and the chis' you have been picking out seems to have some bumps in there roads.

Is your FAMILY ready to deal with helping out a chi that has trust issues? scared of men? beause on the real some groups like to "sugar" coat some times then you find out it's not what it seems.

so before you keep looking and getting your hopes up (along with posting random post) i think you need to think about it and get your parents on board FIRST.

UGH now i'm not bashing them but being real with them some times being real isn't always nice and not what you want to hear but what you NEED to hear.


----------



## *Gemma* (May 18, 2009)

..............................


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

you do have to comfirm you are over 13 to join otherwise seek parental permission - so i can only assume their parents know they are here and monitoring their usage - we do have several members under 16 so members should bear in mind when posting this is a chihuahua forum


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

We don't have an age limit set in the forum rules, as the forum can be read by people who aren't registered anyway and I'd say as far as Internet sites go we try to be relatively child friendly, but ultimately its up to the parents or guardians discretion whether they think that to be the case or not, and parents should always monitor the children's Internet access in some way which is why the forum has the under 13 guideline, (which is sort of a similar principal as watching a PG rated film).
And I think overall the advice people here have to offer could be very beneficial to some of our younger members.


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

i just wanted to let you all know that these girls are just 10 years old and yes their parenst do know they are on here. they do monitor them on the internet. these girls are absolutely wonderful and very intellegent. they have done a ton of research on their own in hopes of getting a chi. i have been on this forum for a very long time. i havent posted in ahwile becuase of peoples attitudes on here. so many of you have a very rightous attitude and it is very exausting to read. (by the way i know i probly have spelled some things wrong my bad) anyways. i have met these girls in person along with their mom and they know exactly what owning a chihuahua intails along with the surprise parts too. i am the breeder they are getting their chis from. and i have been reading everyones post pertaining to the girls. you all have to understand that sometimes if you dont get a response from your questioning it might be because you are rude in the way you question them and they dont feel like they need to explain themselves to you and maybe just maybe they dont like confrontation. sometimes it is better to not respond at all. if anything i think that just shows how grown up they really are. i wish more kids their age were as committed to something as they are.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

This is a very old thread (from back in June) but I'm glad to read the last post from the breeder of these puppies these little girls are getting! 

Melonypersians - I am thrilled that you have met these twins and their mom and that they are finally getting their puppies. They have waited a LONG time and YES! They have done a lot of studying and research. Thank you soooooooo much for posting and giving us an update. I hope you post more. 

So neat to hear that you have met them in person and I look forward to hearing more about their new babies!!! 

Brodysmom


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

thank you brodys mom. i dint realize this was an old thread. i was just looking into them some on here since they had posted about my little girls they will be taking home soon. and decided to see what other posts they made just to get more info on them. i know they will be great owners and i know my babies will be going to the perfect home. when i saw this thread i wanted to stand up for them. as i know them personally and was not thrilled with how they were being treated. i know this forum a little to well and i know how some people on here can be. and i didnt want them to have to deal with anything that was negative.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I think there may have been some suspicions and misunderstandings in the beginning with their posting style. They fostered a couple of Chi's but before that they went through a long list of possible adoptees and fell in love with each and every one.  I think that once everyone understood they were just 10 - that made it easier to understand.

They do seem to have a lot of knowledge and motivation for kids that are so young! I admire that! And I admire their perseverance. They have certainly waited a LONG time to have puppies of their own. I am so happy that they will finally get their dream. I have no doubt that their pups will be loved and spoiled rotten. If only ALL Chi's could be so lucky as to have their own little girl to grow up with.

Brodysmom


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Old thread, huh? ::sigh::

I just had to delete my entire post.

Oh well, such is my luck these days.


----------

